# Soundstream Tarantula TR800/5



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, killer deal but who wants to take the chance with the 1 feedback guy lol ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Soun...Audio_Video&hash=item2c5bf03ca6#ht_518wt_1165


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

might want to add a link to what can only be assumed as an ebay auction?


----------



## redneckcharlie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It was a great deal. Seller shipped it promptly.


----------

